# HDMI-Displayport-Kabel



## Derbe86 (24. April 2011)

Moin Community,

hab grad festgestellt, dass meine 6970 keine HDMI sonder Displayports hat-.-
Könnt ihr mir sagen, 
1. Inwieweit die Einschränkung bei HDMI mit Adapter auf DVI ist?
2. welches HDMI-Displaypot-Kabel sich bewährt hat?

Mein Monitor ist ein Syncmaster P2450 und hat demzufolge auch keine integrierten Boxen. Lohnt sich n richtiges HDMI-Displayport-Kabel überhaupt?

Grüße Derbe


----------



## Own3r (24. April 2011)

Wenn du kein Ton benötigst, kannst du auf HDMI verzichten. Ich würde lieber ein DVI zu HDMI Kabel nehmen, um den Monitor mit der Grafikkarte zu verbinden.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. April 2011)

Kannst auch nen DVI zu DVI Kabel nehmen  Kommt aufs selbe raus, wenn du auf den Ton verzichten kannst   HDMI zu DVI : Da nimm dann das Kabel von Amazon Basics das ist sehr gut


----------

